# ¿Le gustaría probar un gazpacho español?



## Blankytaa

Hola!!

me gustaría que me echaseis una mano, tengo que hacer una trabajo de los pepinos y verduras españolas, y necesitaría saber como dirigirme de forma educada en alemán, las frases serian algo así como:

< ... >

-¿Le gustaría probar un gazpacho español?


La verdad es que no se me ocurren más cosas... quizás un poco más adelante...  

Gracias de antemano por la ayuda!!

Saludos


Blankytaa


----------



## Geviert

Yo usaría una invitación en vez de una pregunta, tiene más efecto:

_Probieren Sie einmal einen leckeren Gazpacho._


----------



## Blankytaa

Geviert said:


> Yo usaría una invitación en vez de una pregunta, tiene más efecto:
> 
> _Probieren Sie einmal einen leckeren Gazpacho._




Ahhh sí súper buena idea!! gracias!!
Pero también quiero saber como decir correctamente "le apetecería un gazpacho?"

Möchten Sie einen Gazpacho nehmen? 

o

Möchten Sien einen Gazpacho probieren?

Alguna de los dos sería correcto? Sino por favor, cómo lo escribo bien??

(además de todo esto me lío con einen, eine, ein, einem)


----------



## Geviert

_Möchten Sie einen Gazpacho probieren?_ está bien. Con nehmen podría funcionar, pero depende del contexto (ordenando en la mesa de un restaurant, por ejemplo). Gazpacho es masculino, por lo tanto _einen _(acusativo).


----------



## Estopa

Otra alternativa sería:

"Hätten Sie Appetit auf einen Gazpacho?".

He oído más de una vez referirse al gazpacho como "kalte (spanische) Gemüsesuppe", ya que la palabra no es muy conocida.


----------



## Blankytaa

Geviert said:


> _Möchten Sie einen Gazpacho probieren?_ está bien. Con nehmen podría funcionar, pero depende del contexto (ordenando en la mesa de un restaurant, por ejemplo). Gazpacho es masculino, por lo tanto _einen _(acusativo).



Ok, genial, sabía que nehmen se usaba pero no me daba cuenta de que solo para pedir en restaurantes y demás sitios donde te preguntan que tomar. Voy a ver si se me ocurre algo más.  Muchísimas gracias!


----------



## Blankytaa

Estopa said:


> Otra alternativa sería:
> 
> "Hätten Sie Appetit auf einen Gazpacho?".
> 
> He oído más de una vez referirse al gazpacho como "kalte (spanische) Gemüsesuppe", ya que la palabra no es muy conocida.




Vale, me apunto lo de "kalte Gemüsesuppe" había pensando en que si me preguntaban en que consistía un gazpacho diría que una sopa de verduras, pero no había caído en que el gazpacho es una bebida fría  Muchas gracias!


----------

